# How do you carry your drills/drill bits on jobsite?



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

rrk said:


> I keep 3 small makita's,5 batteries,charger,set of dewalt bits, in a $6 open tool bag from Sears. I also have a set of speedbore bits in a $2 clear cylindrical case, and a very small plastic case with driver tips, unibits and mason bits in it. Weighs less than 15 lbs and can carry it easily with 1 hand. I hate going back and forth to my truck.


There are a lot of things I like systainers for but drills are something that work just fine to throw in a bag with various container of bits. That is what I do now.

I have just been trying to figure out how I want to do it with my new van setup as I am using quite a few systainers already so it would fit well into my storage design just to use a systainer since the shelves are built to that size.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

I've always liked a 3 drawer 26" toolbox, 
drill, impact, charger in the top
drill bits, impact bits in seperate drawers
dremel and bits in the third drawer


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Spencer said:


> There are a lot of things I like systainers for but drills are something that work just fine to throw in a bag with various container of bits. That is what I do now.
> 
> I have just been trying to figure out how I want to do it with my new van setup as I am using quite a few systainers already so it would fit well into my storage design just to use a systainer since the shelves are built to that size.


As long as everything fits and you can grab it with one hand and go it should be fine. I keep my drill bag right by the side door since I usually always take it inside.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

What do you use a dremel for? Were talking mini die grinder right?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Fancy I know


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

jlsconstruction said:


> Fancy I know


Show off


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Fancy I know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks like my set up, plus I have a plastic divider box full of misc driver bits, step drills, and punches.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I used to have a dewalt tough case magnetic box with all my step drills and driver bits in it but I left it stuck to a cabinet somewhere.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

chewy said:


> I used to have a dewalt tough case magnetic box with all my step drills and driver bits in it but I left it stuck to a cabinet somewhere.


I have three of them magnetic containers I keep all my tips and impact sockets in. They are very durable. Don't tell anyone but I have them stuck to the bottom of my truck box.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I have three of them magnetic containers I keep all my tips and impact sockets in. They are very durable. Don't tell anyone but I have them stuck to the bottom of my truck box.


I think you just told everyone! :laughing:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

jlsconstruction said:


> Fancy I know


You must leave your bag in the truck to keep it that clean. I have no idea how it's done, but mine seem to double as a dust bag for sawdust.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

CO762 said:


> You must leave your bag in the truck to keep it that clean. I have no idea how it's done, but mine seem to double as a dust bag for sawdust.


I just got a new one on Black Friday, hasn't even made it to work yet


----------



## mobiledynamics (Jan 26, 2013)

RobertCDF -

I see the metal latches but now quite sure what box is in the pic. 
I know the Stanleys Small Parts Boxes got the metal hinges this year.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

mobiledynamics said:


> RobertCDF -
> 
> I see the metal latches but now quite sure what box is in the pic.
> I know the Stanleys Small Parts Boxes got the metal hinges this year.


It's a box made by keter, walmart has the red version and Lowe's has the yellow version, I wanted different colors for bits vs tips.


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

My bits are in my every day bag. Drills are in the case










The shiney thing in the front flap of the bag is a large altoids type container that holds loose bits. Bits in cases are on the other side of the bag.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

I use a sys2 with attic lid. There's an Irwin spade bit set in a Velcro pouch under the drill. Between that and the twist bits I usually have what's needed.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BBuild said:


> I use a sys2 with attic lid. There's an Irwin spade bit set in a Velcro pouch under the drill. Between that and the twist bits I usually have what's needed.


The attic lid is crap.


----------



## BBuild (Oct 10, 2012)

Inner10 said:


> The attic lid is crap.


I've been using it since the t-locs came out and would buy another in a second. What don't you like about it? Only problem I can see is forgetting to latch it and dumping everything out.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

BBuild said:


> I've been using it since the t-locs came out and would buy another in a second. What don't you like about it? Only problem I can see is forgetting to latch it and dumping everything out.


Ohh I have the old style that just pushes down and snaps, and it doesn't hold worth a sh!t. I'd say it's been my only festool disappointment.


----------



## EcHoMaN (Jan 17, 2014)

Dirt bike with cart, just roll up almost anywhere!

Currently I just use a mod-able organizer box, for bits and get-me by screws, small jobs, within a CLC 18" bag with center and 2 side large zipper side pockets, upright holsters for tools within the zipper'ed areas. 2 Drills cordless, 2x bats, charger in the original case. Depends on the job and bit sizes, usually just ends up unloading half your truck or more anyways on most jobs....

Basically long wood drills, hole saws bits (wood, plaster/drywall ) 2x corded drills go in here. Then another just for corded Hilti and bits, then another for 2"-4" core hammer drill.

Stack em, lol...


----------

